# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Музыка из кинофильмов.

## ZYOBRA-70

*"Список Шиндлера "*
_Д. Николич, скрипка, в сопровождении Лондонского симфонического оркестра - Тема из к\ф "Список Шиндлера"_
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Музыка из кинофильма "Крестный отец" [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*"Однажды в Америке"*
_Once upon a Time in America  \Ennio Morricone\_   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Музыка из кинофильма "*Медаль за Отвагу: Второй Фронт*" [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Последний самурай*
*A Hard Teacher  \ Hans Zimmer\*  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*"Миф"*
*Endless Love \Jackie Chan, Kim Hee Sun\* [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Франко Дзефирелли  «Ромео и Джульетта»*
*Nino Rota – Romeos  Foreboding  And  The Feast At The House Of Capulet  *  
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*«Холодное лето пятьдесят третьего...»* 
— советский кинофильм 1987 года. В этом фильме, удостоенном Государственной премии СССР и премии «Ника» за лучший игровой фильм, сыграл свою последнюю роль в кино *Анатолий Дмитриевич Папанов.*
*Финал*   [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Толковый фильм. Вторая главная роль - не менее интересный актёр, так же рано ушедший - Валерий Приёмыхов.

----------

